# unable to emerge alsa-driver

## da97mld

Hi,

I'm new to gentoo and have some problems setting up the configuration for my soundcard.

I have installed gentoo on my laptop and have the following sound card:

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

When I tried to emerge alsa-driver I got the following problem:

```
localhost# emerge alsa-driver

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.8 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) alsa-driver-0.9.8.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-0.9.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work

 * Applying makefile.patch...                                                                                              [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for executable suffix...

checking for object suffix... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8

checking cross compile...

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for kernel version... 2.6.0-gentoo-r1

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice) Used compiler: gcc (GCC) 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)

checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... "no"

Removing a dummy linux/kmod.h.

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/compiler.h.

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/irq.h.

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/threads.h.

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/rwsem.h.

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/gameport.h.

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... "yes"

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/highmem.h.

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/workqueue.h.

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy asm/hw_irq.h.

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/jiffies.h.

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/compat.h.

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/adb.h.

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/cuda.h.

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... "yes"

Removing a dummy linux/pmu.h.

checking for kernel module symbol versions... "yes"

checking for PCI support in kernel... "yes"

checking for SGI/MIPS (HAL2) architecture... "no"

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.0-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... "yes"

checking for processor type... i686

checking for i386 machine type... default

checking for SMP... "yes"

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... "no"

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP module support... "no"

checking for strlcpy... "yes"

checking for snprintf... "yes"

checking for vmalloc_to_page... "no"

checking for old kmod... "no"

checking for PDE... "no"

Removing local linux/isapnp.h.

Removing local linux/pnp.h.

checking for driver version... 0.9.8

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... yes

checking for RTC callback support in kernel... "yes"

checking for USB support... "no"

checking for USB module support... "no"

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... "no"

checking for PCMCIA module support... "no"

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... "no"

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... all

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating version

config.status: creating Makefile.conf

config.status: creating snddevices

config.status: creating utils/alsa-driver.spec

config.status: creating utils/buildrpm

config.status: creating toplevel.config

config.status: creating include/config.h

config.status: creating include/config1.h

config.status: creating include/version.h

config.status: include/version.h is unchanged

if [ ! -d include/sound -a ! -L include/sound ]; then \

  ln -sf ../alsa-kernel/include include/sound ; \

fi

make dep

cp -auvf include/version.h include/sound/version.h

`include/version.h' -> `include/sound/version.h'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/support'

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sndversions.h was updated

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/support'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/acore'

make  -C ioctl32 fastdep

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/acore/ioctl32'

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sndversions.h was not updated

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/acore/ioctl32'

make  -C oss fastdep

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/acore/oss'

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sndversions.h was not updated

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/mixer_oss.c

patching file mixer_oss.c

copying file alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_oss.c

patching file pcm_oss.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2153 (offset 72 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 2329 (offset 78 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 2477 (offset 78 lines).

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE=1 -I/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include  -I/usr/src/linux/include -O2 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -I/usr/src/linux/include/asm-i386/mach-default -D__SMP__ -DCONFIG_SMP -DLINUX -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -DALSA_BUILD -I/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/alsa-kernel/core/oss -E -D__GENKSYMS__ mixer_oss.c

| /sbin/genksyms -k 2.6.0 -p smp_  > /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/modules/acore-oss__mixer_oss.ver.tmp

mv /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/modules/acore-oss__mixer_oss.ver.tmp /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/modules/acore-oss__mixer_oss.ver

gcc -M -D__KERNEL__ -D__isapnp_now__ -DMODULE=1 -I/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include  -I/usr/src/linux/include -O2 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -I/usr/src/linux/include/asm-i386/mach-default -D__SMP__ -DCONFIG_SMP -DLINUX -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -fomit-frame-pointer -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -DALSA_BUILD -I/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/alsa-kernel/core/oss mixer_oss.c pcm_oss.c pcm_plugin.c io.c copy.c linear.c mulaw.c route.c rate.c > .depend

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from mixer_oss.c:22:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from pcm_oss.c:29:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/alsa-kernel/core/oss/pcm_plugin.c:27,

                 from pcm_plugin.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/alsa-kernel/core/oss/io.c:22,

                 from io.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/alsa-kernel/core/oss/copy.c:22,

                 from copy.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/alsa-kernel/core/oss/linear.c:23,

                 from linear.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/alsa-kernel/core/oss/mulaw.c:24,

                 from mulaw.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/alsa-kernel/core/oss/route.c:22,

                 from route.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/sound/driver.h:42,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/alsa-kernel/core/oss/rate.c:22,

                 from rate.c:2:

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/include/adriver.h:42:31: linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [fastdep] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/acore/oss'

make[2]: *** [_sfdep_oss] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8/acore'

make[1]: *** [dep] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-0.9.8/work/alsa-driver-0.9.8'

make: *** [include/sndversions.h] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-0.9.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 63, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

 

localhost#
```

I know this is a rookie problem but I would be very thankful if someone could give me a hint on   

what I do wrong  :Smile: 

----------

## DarkCanuck

Perhaps what you missed was the declaration of your soundcard.

Read this document carefully:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

It says do this:

# grep audio /proc/pci

... that should tell you your card type (as alsa recognizes it)

Then do:

# env ALSA_CARDS='OUTPUT_ABOVE' emerge alsa-driver 

That has worked everytime for me and, I think, you have the same soundcard/chip as me.

Good luck!

Be sure to hunt around the documentation on this site - probably the #1 reason why I fell in love with Gentoo:  a VERY power-user-centric distribution with wonderfully written documentation to take us noobs to that level.  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/

----------

## adaptr

In deference to your admission to rookie-ness, a little bit of advice: do not, ever never, post 500 lines of whatever - especially when you don't even know what the problem is (yet)!

This is serious - I'm not flaming you, or newbie-bashing or whatever.

My personal attention/interest curve peaks at about 50 lines, or a little more than a screenful; that is the maximum I will good-naturedly scan - not read, mind you, scan - to see if it captures my interest or strikes me as answerable upon really reading it.

My point being, any problem you might have that you don't even know where to start looking for an answer can be stated in a dozen lines easily.

This is advice, mind you, not a rebuke - since I obviously have no power whatsoever to stop people from posting whatever they want.

Now, onwards to your plight!

The actual error is this :

```
linux/modversions.h: No such file or directory 
```

repeated ad nauseam, in this case because all the steps mentioned need this one file - so they all fail to compile.

The first thing that pops into my head upon reading this is: you have a bad symlink.

The /usr/src/linux symlink HAS to point to the kernel you intend to use the alsa drivers with.

Read the alsa guide and kernel guide on the gentoo site - they have all the information you need.

----------

## da97mld

Ok, thanks for the tip.

Problem is that I don't have a file /proc/pci  :Sad: 

What could be wrong?

----------

## bendy

Hi,

I was just doing a big update on my laptop, and ran into the same problem as da97mld.

It used to work, I have the sound card set in make.conf per the alsa guide, and my /usr/src/linux symlink is pointing to the correct kernel.

Intending to update kde, I followed the threads about various problems people are having and did the following:

updated to linux-headers-2.4.23 to match my 2.4.23-ck1 kernel.

updated glibc

re-emerged gcc

Could this be related to the problem?  Should I recompile my kernel with the new glibc and headers?

bendy

----------

## bendy

Further to my last post, recompiling my kernel then allowed me to successfully emerge alsa-driver.

bendy.

----------

## Wedge_

@da97mld: According to the output you posted, you're using a 2.6 kernel. The 2.6 kernels have ALSA support builtin, so you don't need to emerge alsa-driver anymore - just setup the sound options in the kernel, then emerge alsa-lib and alsa-utils.

----------

## Sheridan

Hi!

I just wanted to comment on this thread.

I have a motherboard with a nForce2 chipset. Alsa uses the intel8x0 driver for this

I had the exact same error output when trying to upgrade from 0.9.8 to 1.0.1 and I could not understand why.

As it happens I frequently test new kernels. Both 2.4, 2.5 and 2.6, vanilla from kernel.org and emerged.

The problem was ofcourse that the /usr/src/linux symlink pointed to the wrong kernel source-tree.

```
uname -r is a nice command to use working this out!
```

Thank you adaptr for pointing out the REALLY obvious.   :Smile: 

In humble rookieness

Sheridan

----------

## adaptr

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> @da97mld: According to the output you posted, you're using a 2.6 kernel. The 2.6 kernels have ALSA support builtin, so you don't need to emerge alsa-driver anymore

 

Alas - this is so not true.

The kernel ALSA support is limited to about 20 or so drivers, while alsa-driver has support over a 100 different soundcards.

That's exactly the problem I am facing now - I want to use my Vortex (au8820) card with a 2.6.3 kernel, and find that it won't allow me to emerge alsa-driver for just that card.

It stops with a complaint about missing /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/ files - which is obvious, since that directory doesn't exist - the Intel headers are in /i386, not x86.

I have already tried symlinking /i386 to /x86 - still the same error though.

----------

## eradicator

media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3 now works with 2.6 kernels (I just fixed the last bug I know of and verified it on a 2.6 system).  You might want to wait a bit for the change to reach the mirrors, though...

----------

## nickrout

I have kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 with alsa enabled for my via82xx card in the kernel.

I have read somewhere that having a 2.6 kernel series emerged will stop emerge from tryting to install alsa-driver. I ahve also read that the alsa-driver-1.03 is more up to date than the kernel and suspected that emerge might also have been aware of that.

When I emerge -Up world I get:

```

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.3 [0.9.8]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.3a [0.9.8]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-3.8_p1 [3.7.1_p2-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libtermcap-compat-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vi-3.7-r5 [3.7-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.3 [0.9.8]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/camstream-0.26.3 [0.26.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7 [1.2.6-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libcapsinetwork-0.2.5

[ebuild     U ] games-server/monopd-0.9.0 [0.8.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r8 [1.60-r7]

[ebuild     UD] dev-util/catalyst-1.0.4 [20040327]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libao-0.8.4-r1 [0.8.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1 [1.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/id3v2-0.1.9-r1 [0.1.7]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/abcde-2.1.19 [2.1.9]

```

When I emerge alsa-driver I get the "Parallel Make Failed" message, and have tried setting MAKEOPTS to null, and to -j1, but still get the same result.

Here are the last few lines of the emerge output

```

make[2]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild/../acore/memalloc.o

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/acore/memalloc.c: In function `snd_pci_hack_alloc_consistent':

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/acore/memalloc.c:109: error: structure has no member named `consistent_dma_mask'

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/acore/memalloc.c:117: error: structure has no member named `consistent_dma_mask'

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/acore/memalloc.c:122: error: structure has no member named `consistent_dma_mask'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild/../acore/memalloc.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild/../acore] Error 2

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/temp/linux'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 88, Exitcode 2

!!! Parallel Make Failed

```

Can anyone tell me how to rectify this? Eradicator, you sound like the man?

----------

## ZeroPhile

I have followed the ALSA doc to the T and still get the 

```
make: *** [compile] Error 2
```

I have modularized thesound in the kernel and I have tried it built in and emerge alsa-utils.... 

when I go modular... I cant emerge the driver... it errors out....

when I build it in the kernel with intel8x0 modules. I cant get alsa-utils to find the sound card. At boot time... ALSA says that it cant find a sound card. yet when I do a grep audio /proc/pci.... It lists my sound card...

whats up with this... I have had nothing but problems with this sound thing for the past month...  

I think I only got it to work once.. and that was with the 2.6.3 kernel

Someone help please!!!

----------

## ranma37

My kernel is gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1.

ALSA is disabled in kernel config.

I can't emerge alsa-driver-1.03, too.

```

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/usb/usx2y'

DUMMY

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/usb'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3'

make -C /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/temp/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/temp/linux'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[2]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild/../acore/hwdep.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild/../acore/memalloc.o

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/acore/memalloc.c: In function `snd_pci_hack_alloc_consistent':

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/acore/memalloc.c:109: error: structure has no member named `consistent_dma_mask'

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/acore/memalloc.c:117: error: structure has no member named `consistent_dma_mask'

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/acore/memalloc.c:122: error: structure has no member named `consistent_dma_mask'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild/../acore/memalloc.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild/../acore] Error 2

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/work/alsa-driver-1.0.3/kbuild] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.3/temp/linux'

make: *** [compile] Error 2

```

Though the ALSA driver comes with kernel source works nicely.

----------

## amaximus

I tried following the installation guide as carefully as possible.  I even re-compiled the kernel to have the es1371 driver installed as a module to that the ..../(kernel)/sound directory would show up in the /lib/modules directory but I continue to get this message......(using kernel 2.4.25-r2)

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... Unknown soundcard es1371, exiting!

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

Any suggestions.....I've read tons-o-posts and tried editing the make.conf to read ALSA_CARDS="es1371"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-esn1371"

but still no dice.

Any help would be appreciated. TIA

----------

## ZeroPhile

If its any help. I figured out that by using

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~x86" ALSA_CARDS='your_card' emerge alsa

worked for me...

hope it all works out....

best of luck to you....

----------

## Ox53746F6E65

installed already an alsa driver?

then you have to disable the old one first with

/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

----------

## amaximus

Thenks for the replys gentlemen, however after trying both methods I am still getting the following:

actux sound # /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

-bash: /etc/init.d/alsasound: No such file or directory

actux sound # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~X86" ALSA_CARDS="es1371" emerge alsa-driver

........

checking for PCMCIA support... "yes"

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... "no"

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... Unknown soundcard es1371, exiting!

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.3 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

I checked my Kernel config file and I have sound card support enabled and

the driver for the esoniq es1371 set as a module.

In the modules path I have:

actux # cd /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/sound

actux sound # ls -al

total 64

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 May 23 00:34 .

drwxr-xr-x    4 root     root         4096 May 23 00:34 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        19832 May 23 00:34 ac97_codec.o

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        34496 May 23 00:34 es1371.o

It is curious that the path that is shown by the emerge facility is this........

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r2/kernel/sound

If this is the correct path that it looks into why is my path different?????

----------

## amaximus

Thanks for your help gentlemen.  

I was able to find the problem.......me!!!!  In a dislexic fit I entered esn1371 instead of ens1371 which made everything automagically work......

......doh!!!!!

wavs are playing when I use aplay so I am pleased....onto xmms config.......

----------

